# Photos how to



## lovin smoke (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all.
New at this have tried to add some photos but when I press the photo icon it asks where I want to get the photos from. Files or dropbox it adds them and comes back with embedding photo but nothing happens. I am using a galaxy 3 phone if it makes a difference. 
Any help would be great as I have a few photos to add.


----------



## seenred (Apr 8, 2013)

First off, welcome aboard! Glad you joined us. You've found a great place to learn and share ideas. Lots of friendly and knowledgeable folks here who really enjoy helping one another.   Just ask when you need help and you'll get plenty.

Now your photo issue is probably this: because you are brand new here, the site's software is likely holding pics until a forum moderator has a chance to clear them.  It is a site security feature to keep spam out.  I know it is a minor inconvenience, but only lasts until you have made of few posts to the forums.  I can't remember exactly how many posts, but I'm sure a mod will be along to clear it up. 

BTW I don't upload pics from my phone, I use an Ipad and my PC, so if there are specific issues with uploading from a Galaxy, perhaps you'll get some help from someone who has one.


----------



## disturbed1 (Apr 8, 2013)

to the forum.


----------



## jaybone (Apr 8, 2013)

I had the same issue early on.  After about 25 posts I am now able to add 1 picture to a post but for some reason only 1 picture.  Kind of frustrating when wanting to add more than 1 QView to a post to show several different parts of a process in a single post.


----------



## lovin smoke (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok I'll wait and see what happens in the next week or so. Looking forward to sharing some photos.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 16, 2013)

LS....you can also switch when you are using your phone...ipad, kindle or what ever....to the Mobile settings.  After a a bunch more posts yours will show up without being delayed.

Kat


----------

